# Turning down first basic date?



## JustinIverson (5 Dec 2004)

Hey guys all I'm doing is waiting for the phone call pretty much still and my best friend just made up his mind about wanting to do exactly everything in the army i am except one thing he's waiting for first semester to finish unless the school will give him the .5 credit he needs to have 15 on his Transcript..Well my question to you all is if i passed up the February one and waiting march April when my friend was told he would be done everything and get in do i have a good chance to get in that also..And what are the chances of going to St.Jeans the same time thanks again.


----------



## Fusaki (5 Dec 2004)

No way man, take the first chance you can get. I know a few guys who signed up and enrolled on the same date as their best friends but ended up on different BMQs months apart. The chances of you guys ending up on the same course are pretty low. Also, waiting for you buddy would not be considred a legitimate reason to turn down a course. The recruiter would question where you commitments lie and it would look VERY bad on you all around.

Besides, depending on your trade you might end up doing your trades training together anyways. After you complete your basic training there's a good chance you'll spend weeks if not months on a Holding/PAT platoon, while they wait for enough people to finish basic to make a full trades course.


----------



## JustinIverson (5 Dec 2004)

So pretty much just go as soon as i could and get it down with well what are the chances after BMQ and SQ are done that we'd be put in the same Unit? and be together ? Cause were like bestfriends and picked all the same jobs well he will once he gets his transcript in anyway


----------



## Infanteer (5 Dec 2004)

Just go when you get your first offer.  You're not joining the Army to hang around with your friend from highschool.


----------



## JustinIverson (5 Dec 2004)

I know that but in a way i would be whats so wrong with that I'm sure that if you know a way to get your bestfriend in same time as you and be able to get an apartment and shit you would don't get me wrong I'm not thinking its like a day in paradise being in the army either i know its hard work and takes a lot of commitment and I'm willing to work my ass off to get the job done. But my friend just told me a week or so ago he wants to join and shit and he's been training with me so ya.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Dec 2004)

.....and if you don't get a second offer?....he could still be going alone anyway.


----------



## JustinIverson (5 Dec 2004)

true but i duno how that works...


----------



## arctictern (5 Dec 2004)

If you turn down your offer tell them to give me a call.


----------



## JustinIverson (5 Dec 2004)

I mostly like won't turn anything down just being curious that's more it...


----------



## Meridian (17 Dec 2004)

I think everyone is trying to gently indicate to you that people who are MARRIED often have issues getting posted together in the forces (not always, but its never a guarantee!) so for you to expect to go through ALL the same courses and get the same postings in the end as your best friend by virtue of the fact that you are best friends......

well, you may want to reconsider your choice in the forces. It just doesnt work that way. 

If y ou want to be together that badly, the reserves is a viable option.


----------



## JustinIverson (19 Dec 2004)

Actually the other day i had recieved a call from the recruiter for a job offer as a Crewmen i had turned it down because i had picked Infantry Soldier it was always leaving January 26th, she said its fine that i turned it down and that i would probally get in for April now which is good news still doing St.Jean in the summer   Plus my friends are hopefully now in that pile to leave then also..


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0 (26 Dec 2004)

JustinIverson said:
			
		

> Actually the other day i had recieved a call from the recruiter for a job offer as a Crewmen i had turned it down because i had picked Infantry Soldier it was always leaving January 26th, she said its fine that i turned it down and that i would probally get in for April now which is good news still doing St.Jean in the summer    Plus my friends are hopefully now in that pile to leave then also..



It's because they need an awful lot more infanteer than any other trades.  Hence why she said it was not a problem you turning down crewmen.  The other way around would not have been true for sure.


----------



## bossi (26 Dec 2004)

On the topic of "joining up with your friends" ...

I always remember the story told to me by an RCD - he and a bunch of his friends once enjoyed a few too many "wobbly pop" and thought it would be a great adventure if they all went down and joined the Army together ... and so off they went to the recruiting centre and applied ...

One by one, however, they were whittled down for medical or other reasons, until only the one was left.
So, he went back to the recruiting officer and tried to explain that he couldn't possibly join the Army, because he'd signed a contract with the Montreal Canadiens ...

Well, needless to say, he ended up playing hockey for the Army instead of the Habs ... (and I can't really say it was a "mistake", since his Army career was much, much longer than his NHL career ever could have been ...).

And so, the moral of the story is the same as what everybody else has been saying:
You join the Army for your own reasons, just like you pick your friends.


----------



## JustinIverson (3 Jan 2005)

Well they called me a couple weeks back and asked if i wanted to leave as of Jan. 26th for Crewman i said is it ok if i turn that down since i wanted Infantry she's like oh ya fine its ok, I  later asked when i could be leaving shes like April is the big one where there more full i was like i got like 4 months of training left haha


----------



## Fruss (5 Jan 2005)

Hey all!!  I got my call!!!  BMQ Starts Feb 1st!!  ;D

Thanks to everyone who helped me finding answers (Even if they don't know it, just reading threads).

Hope to serve with you one day!!

Frank


----------

